# Character Crossover Thread?



## Mindfire (Jun 1, 2012)

Has anyone ever done a thread for some kind of interdimensional crossover with characters created by members of the site? It could be an interesting writing exercise, and I've been curious to see how characters I've invented might compare or interact with others's.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 1, 2012)

if you want to, we're still running Shenoka.  That is a perfect world to do it in if you want to give it a go


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 1, 2012)

What's Shenoka?

And to be more clear, I was referring to characters featured in present WiP's rather than characters created specifically for use here.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 1, 2012)

That sounds like fun, Mindfire.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 1, 2012)

Ireth said:


> That sounds like fun, Mindfire.



I thought so! I'm just wondering if it has been done, and if not, where should it be done?


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh that would be really fun.  Shenoka is a city ripped of from my WIP and anyone can write any character into it they want.  I like the idea of writing in our characters from our books though.  I'd be down with that.  What setting do you propose?  I kinda thought it would be fun to do a MFMA with WIP characters, or even a character poll like Steerpike is running with fantasy fighters right now.  

Let me know if you need help organizing, I'd definitely be interested in putting some of my characters in it.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 2, 2012)

Definitely a good idea.  Probably work best either here or in the Challenges Section of you have any particular goals for the story.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 2, 2012)

anihow said:


> Oh that would be really fun.  Shenoka is a city ripped of from my WIP and anyone can write any character into it they want.  I like the idea of writing in our characters from our books though.  I'd be down with that.  What setting do you propose?  I kinda thought it would be fun to do a MFMA with WIP characters, or even a character poll like Steerpike is running with fantasy fighters right now.
> 
> Let me know if you need help organizing, I'd definitely be interested in putting some of my characters in it.



The only trouble with a poll like Steerpike's is that we don't really know enough about each other's characters to decide fairly between them. More than likely everyone would just vote for their own, or if the decision didn't concern a character they'd written, pick one at random. (Or at least I would, I must be honest.) One might as well toss a coin between them. In fact, tossing a coin would be fairer, because then there would be no bias involved at all and it would avoid the second issue a poll might create: a feeling of injury one might get if another character is chosen over their own. I know we're all good people here, but I see no reason to risk offending anyone if it can be reasonably avoided.

That said, battles could work, decided either by coin toss or by the two people involved working something out. And even aside from that, a story about characters from radically different backgrounds popping into another world would be entertaining.

Would we be going with the "Where am I and how did I get here?" approach, or are we skipping travel-shock altogether in favor of being somewhat more productive? Also, obviously this is non-canon, but should we have some kind of rule about character deaths?


----------



## Amanita (Jun 2, 2012)

This sounds like fun indeed. 
Two years ago, the German sub-section of NaNoWriMo had a sort of little role-playing game with various characters meeting in an inn. Maybe cliched  but less violent than battles. If someone likes this and would point me to the right forum, I can open something like that here.
I'm not quite sure if I want to inflict my characters' offensive skills upon other people's beloved characters.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 2, 2012)

We could stage the thread in some kind of interdimensional cantina. Our characters can meet, talk about their adventures or their personal opinions. Obviously some will get along better than others and if a fight breaks out, so much the better. As long as there's no godmodding or thread jacking. Conflicts should feel natural, and we should avoid killing if possible.


----------



## Amanita (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds good. Time to do something fun here after all this trouble during the last few days.

Edit: Did it. I hope you don't mind me using your suggestion.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 2, 2012)

Hm... now the question is, which of my characters should I bring in, and how? XDD There's quite a list...


----------



## Amanita (Jun 2, 2012)

For me too.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe we can post our lists here and help each other choose! XD


----------



## Ireth (Jun 2, 2012)

Pardon the double-post. I'm still having lots of trouble deciding on a character or two to bring into the Cantina, so I'm letting you help me. XD Here's a list of all the options I like best, in alphabetical order. When choosing a character who is in multiple canons (shown in square brackets beside each name, and detailed below where applicable), please specify which canon version you prefer, eg. "Conall from Dunehelden". No more than two characters per vote, please.

*Ariel Hawk* [Dunehelden]
Ariel is a human. Currently 19 years old, she is a freshman in the upper level at Dunehelden Academy, a boarding school in Faerie for supernatural creatures and a few mortals. Her father, stepmother and uncle (Vincent Hawk, Diana Hawk and Dominic Hawk) are all professors at the school. She is friends with many vampires, shapeshifters and even some Fae, as well as mages and non-magical humans, called "mortals". Her canon has crossed over with Middle-earth on more than one occasion; she herself has been to Arda twice.

*Casper Hiller* [Dunehelden]
Casper was born a mortal, but was very recently bitten by a lycanthrope and is now one himself. His animal form is a black wolf. Currently 49 years old, he has a wife, two daughters and a son. He lives at Dunehelden, learning about his lycanthropy and how to keep himself safe until he can return home for the summer. He has befriended some vampires and other supernaturals.

*Conall mac Nechtan* [A Dangerous Game, Low Road, Dunehelden/An Altered Past]
ADG: Conall was born a human, but was turned into a vampire by an evil goddess at the age of 46, and is the first of his bloodline. Currently roughly 56 years of age, he lives in the wilds of eleventh-century Scotland with his brother-in-arms, LÃ¹thais mac Brannan. Conall is in love with a human woman named Sheona, who does not yet return her affections. He has fed from one human, whom he turned into another vampire. This act has triggered his lust for more human blood, which he wrestles with.
LR: Same story as ADG, but a few hundred years in the future. Now Conall resides and rules in an underground city of his own design, which is populated by vampires of his bloodline. He has grown insane and corrupt due to a) addiction to human blood and lack of conscience about killing; and b) insanity brought on by the slaughter of two consecutive wives, both by his own fangs.
Dunehelden: Conall, still young (for a vampire) and sane (ADG canon), is transported through time and space to Dunehelden Academy, over a thousand years in his future (Dunehelden canon). While there, he befriends the Hawk family and others; he dies protecting a friend from an Unseelie Fae, and is resurrected as a human, then returned to his own time and place shortly after by some Seelie Fae. (His storyline is continued in the spinoff An Altered Past.)

*Diana Hawk* [Dunehelden]
Diana Hawk (nÃ©e Harrows) was born a mortal, but bitten by a lycanthrope at the age of 28. Her animal form is a grey wolf. Currently 32 years old, she is a professor of English Literature and Basic Shapeshifting at Dunehelden; she is married to Vincent Hawk as of summer 2010, and they have an infant son named Elkan, born in June of 2012.

*Dominic "Dom" Hawk* [Dunehelden]
Dominic Hawk was born a mortal, but bitten by a lycanthrope at the age of 43. His animal form is a brown bear. Currently 46 years old, he is a professor of Physical Education at Dunehelden; he is married to Laeriel, a woman formerly of Minas Tirith, whom he met and fell in love with during an unexpected journey into Middle-earth with Ariel and Vincent; Laeriel returned to Earth with him after a year of courting, and they married the following year.

*Jason Hiller* [Dunehelden]
Jason Hiller was born a mortal, but bitten by a lycanthrope at the age of 16. His animal form is a grey, brown and white wolf. He is Casper Hiller's youngest child and only son. Currently 23 years old, he is a senior in the upper levels at Dunehelden University, and is friends with the Hawk family and several others.

*LÃ³egaire mac Lorcan* [Dunehelden]
LÃ³egaire is a Daoine Sidhe of the Unseelie Court. His age is unknown; he resides in the woods of Faerie, preferring to linger close to Dunehelden Academy because of his friendship with the Hawk family.

*LÃ¹thais mac Brannan* [A Dangerous Game, Low Road, Dunehelden, An Altered Past]
ADG: LÃ¹thais was born human, but was bitten by Conall at the age of 46. Currently about 53 years of age, he lives with Conall in the wilds of Scotland, and is friends with Sheona and her young son AodhÃ¡n. He has not tasted human blood, and takes great pains not to. He knows of Conall's love for Sheona, and is against it.
LR: Same story as ADG, but a few hundred years in the future. LÃ¹thais lives with Conall in the underground city, trying at all times to get Conall to turn from his murderous ways and to stop other vampires from following Conall's instructions in feeding from humans. He has tasted human blood more than once, but by force rather than willingly.
Dunehelden: AU continuation of ADG and LR. Currently between 900 and 1000 years old, LÃ¹thais left the underground city after its destruction many years prior, and now lives at Dunehelden; he is friends with the Hawks and several others.
AAP: spinoff Dunehelden/ADG hybrid. After his brief stint in the 21st century, Conall rejoins LÃ¹thais in the 11th century. LÃ¹thais is a vampire, as in ADG, but during the plot he dies to protect Conall from a bandit, and is restored to human life, just as Conall was at Dunehelden.

*Vincent Hawk* [Dunehelden]
Vincent Hawk was born a mortal, but became a mage at the age of 38. His magic is rooted in song. Currently 42 years old, he is a professor of Music at Dunehelden. He has been in Middle-earth twice, along with his daughter, and once his brother.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 2, 2012)

@ Amanita: I'd like to help you set up some kind of rule system for this. Please point me in the direction of the thread you made. Issues to be considered:

*Power Level:* Obviously it wouldn't do to have a couple godlike beings sitting in a room with mere mortals, be they wizards or warriors. It would cause too many issues. For one thing, some characters might object to the existence of gods other than the ones they know. And for another, if any of the mortals thinks to disagree with one of the gods and a fight starts... well the mortal doesn't stand much of a chance. Using godlike characters should therefore qualify as "godmodding."

*How Conflicts will be Resolved:* If, as a result of characterization, two people take a disliking to each other, a fight may result. How will these be decided? Will the creators of the characters involved sort it out between them, or will the matter be decided by a third party coin toss? How will different character's skills be taken into account? It would be a travesty if a wizard on level with Gandalf lost to somebody like Robin Hood because he failed the coin toss. I suggest that the first resort is that the authors decide between them which character ought to win. And if they cannot decide because the two are evenly matched, then the coin toss is the next resort.

*Subject Matter:* How is this "story" going to start and where? What will the characters discuss? There has to be some kind of inciting event. Is it like the guest characters from Soul Calibur where extradimensional visitors stumble onto a conflict in progress? Or is everybody just hanging out in a bar and talking?

*General Guidelines:* We'll need rules to prevent people from thread jacking or not giving others opportunity to participate. Along with guidelines to prevent unnecessary hostility (between authors that is), to prevent godmodding, and to prevent people from using their characters merely as a guise to advance their own political or moral opinions.

And also, how many characters is a person allowed to have? Only one, or more than one? I'd say we should cap it at 2 or 3 characters, but of course it may be less confusing if each of us only has one. One at a time at least. At some point during the "story" one could have a character leave and have another one take his/her place. But to prevent that from being abused, we'd have to make a rule something like you can only have 2 or 3 "replacements" and that once a character is sent away you either can't bring them back, or bringing them back counts as one of your "replacements."


----------



## Ireth (Jun 2, 2012)

Good of you to bring up those issues, Mindfire. Definitely stuff we should consider. 

The Cantina is here: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/challenges/3669-interdimensional-cantina.html


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 2, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Good of you to bring up those issues, Mindfire. Definitely stuff we should consider.
> 
> The Cantina is here: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/challenges/3669-interdimensional-cantina.html



Thanks Ireth. I think we should get some kind of rough rule system and then Amanita can add it into her OP. I'd have preferred that we'd gotten the rules settled before she made it, but whatever. What's done is done. Let's have fun with it!

Something else to consider: Can vampires/werewolves from one world "infect" people from other worlds? Or would they have interdimensional immunity? What kind of differences would their be between strains of vampirism or lycanthropy from different worlds? My world doesn't have vampires. Does this mean my characters are immune? Or are they more susceptible due to lack of exposure? Given the supernatural origin of vampires and the nature of my world's cosmology I would argue for immunity.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 2, 2012)

@Ireth: I'd need more information on your characters' personalities to give any useful suggestions. Also, how can your WiP include references to Middle-Earth? I think Tolkien's Legendarium is still firmly under copyright and has not (and will never I think) entered the public domain.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 2, 2012)

Sure I have some characters I could put up.  Shall I list them As Ireth did or just their names or what?


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 2, 2012)

anihow said:


> Sure I have some characters I could put up.  Shall I list them As Ireth did or just their names or what?



Ultimately it's your decision who you put in, within reason, but if you're looking for suggestions, a brief bio with personality details would be helpful.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 2, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Thanks Ireth. I think we should get some kind of rough rule system and then Amanita can add it into her OP. I'd have preferred that we'd gotten the rules settled before she made it, but whatever. What's done is done. Let's have fun with it!
> 
> Something else to consider: Can vampires/werewolves from one world "infect" people from other worlds? Or would they have interdimensional immunity? What kind of differences would their be between strains of vampirism or lycanthropy from different worlds? My world doesn't have vampires. Does this mean my characters are immune? Or are they more susceptible due to lack of exposure? Given the supernatural origin of vampires and the nature of my world's cosmology I would argue for immunity.



I agree, immunity sounds like the way to go.



Mindfire said:


> @Ireth: I'd need more information on your characters' personalities to give any useful suggestions. Also, how can your WiP include references to Middle-Earth? I think Tolkien's Legendarium is still firmly under copyright and has not (and will never I think) entered the public domain.



Ah, guess i should have been more specific. Dunehelden is an online RP started by a few of my friends, which I later joined, and then started a spinoff of my own with another friend when the original RP died. The new RP is a private thing between that friend and I, and we've basically done whatever we want with it, including crossing over into LOTR (hey, it's fanfic, and it's not like we're using any canon characters aside from brief cameos).

It just occurred to me that I haven't actually included any of my novels in that list, aside from that one section under Conall that talks about _Low Road_. Brb, going to revise. *scurries away*


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 2, 2012)

*Rules and Guidelines*

Some basic rules and guidelines for the Interdimensional Cantina.


*Power Levels:*
The Interdimensional Cantina has a tiered system. The system exists for 3 reasons:
-To prevent overpowered characters.
-To discourage severely under-powered characters.
-To help resolve fights.

Except for those three situations, the tier system is fairly meaningless and as such is *not meant to be strict.*






Here's how it works. Essentially, if your character can easily defeat a character shown on the chart he/she is (probably) on a higher tier than they are. When you reach the point where your character would have trouble winning, then you know you're getting to the proper tier. Please note that magic-users generally skew toward higher tiers while ordinary warriors may skew to lower tiers unless they have supernatural skill sets or weapons, like elves.

Characters who are on a level with Gandalf* are pushing it. Characters more powerful than Gandalf are generally overpowered. Characters who even come close to being on a level with the Valar have reached the vanishing point of reason. Please don't go there. Likewise, any character who would have trouble fighting an ordinary hobbit**, while not automatically a candidate for exclusion, is probably not a wise choice. Try not to enter a character who's going to have a hard time just surviving unless you _want _to make him/her a target.


*Brawls:*
Fights are inevitable and not to be discouraged, so long as they are in character and there isn't any godmodding/bullying/overpoweredness. The outcome of the fight will be decided by the authors involved. If they are having trouble deciding a victor between them, they may ask for a vote, a third party opinion, or a coin toss.


*Character Deaths:*
Character deaths are governed by the consent of the character's author. Period. You can't kill someone's character without their permission. Should be obvious.


*Character Cap:*
You can have at most two characters active. Here active means, "presently engaged in the 'story'". A character that leaves the cantina for whatever reason is now no longer active and may be "replaced". But try not to do this too much or it may get confusing. Also try to avoid letting your own characters interact solely other characters you have created. That rather misses the point.


*Plot:*
Will be made up as we go along.


*General Etiquette:*
-If you want to fight someone, make sure they're willing to "play along" first.
-Don't post too many times in a row or take over the thread in order to steal the spotlight for your character. This is called thread jacking (or at least I call it that) and it is a nuisance.
-Let's keep this SFW. That is all.
-As a reminder, the Powers That Be have *BANNED all political discussions* on this forum. *DO NOT* use your character as a mouthpiece or a soapbox to advance your views or opinions. It's one thing if a character just so happens to hold a certain opinion, but once you get preachy and/or inflammatory, it will become obvious.


*Interdimensional Immunity:*
For the sake of simplicity, all characters will be, by default, immune to all diseases from a universe alien to them. It does not matter whether that disease is leprosy, extradimensional influenza, vampirism, zombification, or lycanthropy. Vampires from one universe cannot turn characters from another universe, etc. Magic however can affect characters from other universes, just don't abuse it.


*The One Rule to...er... Rule Them All:*
Author consent trumps EVERYTHING. Well everything except godmodding, political soapboxing, and thread jacking.


If I missed anything let me know.


*Taking into account the fact that Gandalf is an immortal maiar spirit/angel/demigod here.

**By "ordinary" I mean, "non-adventuring".


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay so how do we interact? Through small paragraphs of character dialogue?


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 2, 2012)

anihow said:


> Okay so how do we interact? Through small paragraphs of character dialogue?



Dialogue + some description, similar to writing a story, but keeping in mind that you're interacting with someone else's character. As such, it's good form to let them write their own dialogue. But we're trying to keep this pretty informal.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 2, 2012)

Also, it's fine to end your post with a "leading" statement or description to clue the other party in on how you think they might respond.

*EDIT:* Those seeking the actual Interdimensional Cantina thread will find it here: Welcome to the Interdimensional Cantina.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 3, 2012)

I just hope the Cantina thread doesn't die like every other RP I've been in... ._.;


----------



## Amanita (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, sorry for starting to jump forward on my own and than staying away for hours (to sleep). Might not have been such a good idea, I admit. I didn't think that we'd need a strict system of rules for this, but given what has been happening during the last days, this probably was quite stupid of me.
If you prefer it, I don't mind if my thread is deleted and we start a new, I don't think anything violating any rules has happend so far though.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 3, 2012)

I think starting over might be a good idea. At least we're only two posts in. XD We could just copy and paste our posts over to the new thread after someone makes it and posts the rules first. Though I'm not sure when I'd be able to do that, as I might be going out for the day.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 3, 2012)

So... are we starting over or not? Also, I think we need to send out some invitations and get more people involved.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm all for starting over if you are. With permission, I could copy and paste stuff into a new thread.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 4, 2012)

I've just created a new thread for those of us involved in the Cantina: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/challenges/3695-interdimensional-cantina-take-2-a.html#post46119

I just posted the rules and stuff to start out with -- didn't think it'd be fair to copy everyone's character posts over without permission. Also the first thread should be locked, I think, to avoid confusion once the other one gets going.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 4, 2012)

having "take 2" in the title feels a tad inelegant, but it will do.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 4, 2012)

I could edit it out. I just didn't want to duplicate the original thread's title exactly, for the sake of avoiding confusion.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 4, 2012)

Makes sense. Now we just need someone to kick it off.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 4, 2012)

Yup. I'm waiting for Amanita, as she was the one who started last time. Would have posted her stuff in there myself, but it seemed rude so I decided not to.


----------



## R.S.Robertson (Jun 4, 2012)

I think that characters should be able to come and go as long as we only have a max of two characters in at any given time.  My character's have work they need to do so they may have to leave every once in a while.  Trust me, if I let them stay too long I'll never get them back to work!


----------



## Ireth (Jun 4, 2012)

Since this is a non-canon thread, not to mention inter-dimensional, I think we can assume it's also kind of unstuck from the normal flow of time, however it is in everyone's particular stories. So even if one's characters spend hours here, they might not be gone more than a moment or two in their own respective worlds. That's my humble opinion and two cents.

@R.S.Robertson: It's been an hour now, and no sign of a post from Amanita. Should I wait a little longer, since people in different timezones will obviously have different schedules, or just go ahead and post my own stuff now?


----------



## R.S.Robertson (Jun 4, 2012)

My opinion... let's get this rolling!

I like the no loss of time thing but I think I may still take my character out and bring her back as required by her job.  That is, if no one else minds.  Besides, Father O'Leary already suspects that Mrs. Smith is up to things that she shouldn't be up to and he's still pretty upset about a comment she made during the food drive last week.  I don't think he would care for her spending too much time in an inter-dimensional cantina, even if hardly any time passed in Aurora while she was away.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright, I'll post and get the ball rolling. Looking forward to what may come up!


----------



## Amanita (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, holidays are over and this means busy days for me, therefore no post so far. I'm not sure if I want to coply my character post into the other thread, so it's okay that you didn't. I'm not sure if the place that's been created now with the new rules, power levels and so on is the right one for her... Might bring another character or none at all, but haven't decided so far.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, to be fair, the rules were created while the old thread was still being in use, and then we decided to start over after they'd been established. Luckily we didn't get too far in before the restart.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 4, 2012)

In my opinion it's better to have two separate Interdimensional Cantinas: The first should have rules so that the characters go there to meet other characters peacefully and be just friends, and the second would be the cantina where power levels are important as fights can break out.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 4, 2012)

I like the Cantina as it is, personally. I just hope the thread doesn't end up dying like almost every other RP I've joined/made. :/


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 4, 2012)

Making our characters fight could end up with we fighting ourselves, I am not sure about this...


----------



## Amanita (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, I did copy my post now. Probably going to send someone with more fighting experience to Lenima's aid though.


----------



## R.S.Robertson (Jun 4, 2012)

I like the idea of the cantina as a free-form kind of place where any number of things can happen, just like any other bar, pub or cantina.  

My characters aren't interested in fighting with anyone and I can't imagine a reason for anyone to want to fight with them, so their power levels don't really matter one way or the other.  After all, Mrs. Smith is friends with half-demons, a couple vampires, a clan of werewolves, goblins and a priest... she's far more interested in information and cultural peace than in starting bar brawls and at 5'1" she would probably lose anyway!

My point is that we don't really need two cantinas as anything can happen.  Who knows, someone may meet their perfect match, find that guy who can get them under the city gates undetected, gather the perfect bit of intelligence to solve their current mystery, or just get drunk, beat up and wake up in the morning with one heck of a headache.

And Ireth... If Jason ever wants to drop into Aurora to paint the scenery just let me know, Mrs. Smith has a spare room she never minds letting the more unusual elements of town crash in for a few days.


----------



## Amanita (Jun 4, 2012)

The problem I see with fights are the great differences between various characters' fighting styles and abilites. It's extremely hard to put them into "categories of power" because it's hard to compare their skills, weapons and so on. That's why I didn't like the idea of fights using these things. Fights with words or things like fists which are the same for everyone are a different matter. 
Another problem I see with this are people's reactions to seeing this kind of thing. What my characters do to each other when fighting with their elemental powers within my stories is very nasty and doesn't fall under anyone's defintion of fair fighting either. I really wouldn't want to do something like that to someone else's character here. This might be similar for some of the other settings with vampires and the like. 
What do you think about this?


----------



## Ireth (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree, fights will be difficult if everyone has different styles and skills. Fortunately for me, neither of my characters are very inclined to fight unless it's a matter of life and death.


----------



## R.S.Robertson (Jun 4, 2012)

Fights aren't the most common thing that happens in a setting like this.  A "villain" or a "hero" may just want a relaxing mug of their favorite alcoholic beverage after a long day on the job.  Villain and that sort may just want to discuss various torture techniques or even discuss their favorite books, heroes may want to brag about their latest setbacks, mentors may debate methods of training thick-headed heroes, and sidekicks probably want to swap jokes.  

When I go into a bar I rarely ever see massive fights break out, no matter how many tough types are hanging around.  As for fighting style's being different, of course they would be and, depending on where the character being attacked was from, they probably wouldn't be equipped to deal with another fantasy dimensions style, power, or even reasoning for starting a fight.

Maybe there should be a sign above the bar warning against fights, maybe stating that the bartender has the ability to poof the culprit or something.  I don't know.  Personally, I wouldn't start a fight for no reason and I doubt most of my characters, well except maybe Clyde whose a bit of an idiot anyway, would either.

As a side note... In Aurora, vampires aren't allowed to bite anyone without their permission, they have to go to Nevada for that kind of bad behavior!


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I thought about increasing the character limit from two to three. Only problem is that with too many characters, things might start to get confusing. What say you? Shall we have a vote on it?


----------



## Ireth (Jun 12, 2012)

I think the only reason one should have three characters active at a time is if at least one is a villain. Otherwise it might get too confusing with so many people at once.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 12, 2012)

Ireth said:


> I think the only reason one should have three characters active at a time is if at least one is a villain. Otherwise it might get too confusing with so many people at once.



Very true. Two is the preferred number I think, but we can make exceptions for villains.


----------

